# Monroe Ann Arbor Vendor Registration Info 5/1/22



## pkleppert (Feb 7, 2022)

Over the weekend we sent out the Monroe Vendor information emails to all the vendor's from the 2019 show.  Attached are the Vendor registration forms, Vendor instructions 40th Anniv. hat  and swap space layouts.  Red areas on Fairgrounds layout are outdoor swap spaces.

ann-arbor-bikeshow.com   has show info and forms for now                              monroebikeshow.com(under development)

Hello Vendors,

This year’s show is Sunday *May 1, 2022 and will be held at the Monroe County Fairgrounds 3775 S. Custer Rd, Monroe, MI 48161

Vendor set-up on Saturday for a flat $20 fee for insurance coverage. 1pm-7pm
Vendor Gate on S. Raisinville Rd. will open on Sat.   1pm-7pm        Sunday 6:45am till 8:15am       (see site layout attached)

Attached are the files for the Vendor registration form and the Show Flyer.

Please print the form, fill it out, sign it, and mail it with your swap space payment

Notice: Tables are available in the EXPO Bldg. only for $7ea. and will be in your swap space when you arrive. See Vendor Form*

IF YOU WOULD LIKE A BLACK HAT WITH AN EMBROIDERED 40th ANNIVERSARY EMBLEM. 
YOU MUST ORDER ONE FOR $10 ON YOUR VENDOR FORM. NO EXTRA HATS     Will Mail for $7 extra 

*You can also pay with paypal by adding $2/space and sending it to bikeshow@aol.com, so a swap space would be $47 or $57 

Please make checks out to:   Paul Kleppert

Mail your form to*: Paul Kleppert 20855 West 14 Mile Rd. Beverly Hills , Mi. 48025

We have a *BIKE CORRAL* to sell a bike located outside the EXPO Bldg. entrance. Only $10/bike. $5 returned if not sold by 2pm
There is also a .pdf file of the Monroe Flyer you can download or print on the Ann Arbor Classic Bicycle Show and Swap Meet web site.
MOST OF ALL we would like you to download the flyer and email it to your bike collector friends and pass the word along.

Many thanks, Paul and Anne Kleppert bikeshow@aol.com 248-642-6639

*Hotel Motel Information:*
Hollywood Motel 1028 N. Telegraph Rd 48161 734-636-4359

Sunset Motel 450 N. Telegraph Rd. 48162 734-242-3448

Days Inn 1900 Welcome Way 48162 734-636-1984

Econo Lodge 6500 E. Albain Rd 48161 734-384-1500

Quality Inn 1225 N. Dixie Hwy. 48162 734-242-6000

Americas Best Value Inn

1885 Welcome Way 48162 734-289-1080


----------

